# Sugarbush 4/24



## ozzy (Apr 24, 2009)

My buddy and I met up with Powbumps right at 12:30. Tried to ski a warmup run, but somehow we got thrown over to the Heavens Gate Traverse off Murphy's Glade. There was 3" or so of super sticky snow on Organgrinder, Spillsville and Ripcord so we figured let others break in the newly fallen gluey snow. We then headed to lower elevations and made our way over to Steins via the traverse off Heaven's gate. Skied that twice (sorry no pics of Steins) and it was good. You could tell that it was groomed recently as there were some tight lines in there and some GS turns as well. 
After that it was game on off the Heaven's Gate. Enough people skied it break up all the new slop. I thought Organgrinder was the best with the tightest and roundest lines. Ripcord was pretty good though and spills ville had some really tight nice and sweet lines.
In short it was fun and believe it or not, the best bumps I have come across this year. Sunny and near 60 definitely helps. Powbumps is a helluva ripper too. Sunday should be WAY SICK! (calm down Greg). 
Saw a few Killington people up there, but not as many as last spring. More snow at this point then there was last year too. Also, the only way out of  the Heaven's Gate area is the traverse from the top to Steins or Spring Fling. No lower downspout/lower jester to get back to the base. The runout is pretty dreadful the last run of the day. There's great corn on Snowball and Racers Edge though

Ripcord






Spillsville





Organgrinder





Spillsville





Powbumps on Spillsville


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

Sick!


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sick!



:lol:


----------



## Zand (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice. I've been sick all day, but I'm still hoping I'm feeling good enough to get up and go. Bed as soon as the Sox are over so hopefully a good night's sleep will have me feeling better, plus they're open till 5 so I'll be content sleeping a little longer than normal and skiing like 11-5 or 12-5.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Apr 24, 2009)

looks great !

I hope my foot feels better .. having a serious metatarsal issue at the moment


----------



## 2knees (Apr 24, 2009)

you guys sound like a bunch of old ladies.  :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Apr 24, 2009)

Did powbmps spray anyone else he barely knows today?


----------



## ozzy (Apr 24, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Did powbmps spray anyone else he barely knows today?


lol. I actually thought that was you who did that, but he quickly informed me it was him. my bad


----------



## powbmps (Apr 24, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Did powbmps spray anyone else he barely knows today?


 :lol:  No, but I almost pushed ozzy's friend off the lift.  We were living on the edge all afternoon with the bar up.

Nice summary ozzy.  Great day.  Reminded me of the way Killington used to be in the spring.  Everything had bumps of some kind.  Make sure you bring your animal crackers and a juice box though.   It's a haul back to the base if refreshments are needed.  

That last run down Steins at the end of the day is brutal :razz:.

Have a good time on Sunday.  It should be sweet!


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

powbmps said:


>



Ha! Sweet hair metal cheeze...radical! The ozz-man ripping. Nice! Loving the flannel bro. I dig the last scene, "Here we are at Killington. It's better than I thought it would be." :lol:

So pumped for Sunday!


----------



## powbmps (Apr 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Ha! Sweet hair metal cheeze...radical! The ozz-man ripping. Nice! Loving the flannel bro. I dig the last scene, "Here we are at Killington. It's better than I thought it would be." :lol:
> 
> So pumped for Sunday!



Hair metal cheeze?  Check out what they looked like originally :-o:






You guys are going to have a blast.


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

powbmps said:


> You guys are going to have a blast.



Was hoping to get a chance to ski with ya this season, Chris. But you had to go and book this silly beach vacation.  Seriously, glad you got some late season bumps in at the 'Bush. Next year for sure.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> Was hoping to get a chance to ski with ya this season, Chris. But you had to go and book this silly beach vacation.  Seriously, glad you got some late season bumps in at the 'Bush. Next year for sure.



What's up with that?  I even made it down to your home mountain.  Not once, but twice ;-)! 

Sucks how the season seems to fly right by.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 25, 2009)

nice vid.  great skiing ozzy.  Love the cult, nice choice.  


dude, watch out for that pig flu or whatever is going on in mexico right now.  freakin scary.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2009)

This thread is making it really hard for me not to go tomorrow...  Guess I'll just have to head on up.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> This thread is making it really hard for me not to go tomorrow...  Guess I'll just have to head on up.



Do yo think she is gonna fall for the "I'm gonna run out and grab a gallon of milk" line?


----------



## severine (Apr 25, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Do yo think she is gonna fall for the "I'm gonna run out and grab a gallon of milk" line?



Thanks, Jeff. :roll: 

Looks like you guys had a great day!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Do yo think she is gonna fall for the "I'm gonna run out and grab a gallon of milk" line?



Thanks, now I need to come up with a new plan... :roll:


----------



## bobbutts (Apr 25, 2009)

I was there as well, also got stuck on the murphy's runout first run.  The new snow + warm weather made things very sloppy and slow outside the bumps.. The traverse from Super Bravo to Stein's affected particularly.  Fun bump day.





Looking at Ripcord from the Heaven's Gate chair






Looking East from the top of Heaven's Gate


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome video..looks like hero snow in the bumps!!!!


----------

